# Nassahegan - 10/4/08



## Greg (Oct 4, 2008)

Just a quick hitter with o3jeff this afternoon out of Stone Road. We basically did the same route we did the other day, but extended it a little by taking that stretch to the SE we skipped last time. Probably around 5 miles and we banged it out in under 90 minutes. I scoped out that 3 footer again, but wasn't feeling it today. Gotta man up for that one soon. A beautiful afternoon for a ride.


----------



## 2knees (Oct 4, 2008)

bummed i couldnt join you guys.  painting the front porch, house trim and upstairs spare bedroom was fun though.

dude, you know more about biking and have more skills then i ever will.  but if there is one thing i do know, its jumping things off of things.  if you can ride it, drive it, slide it or roll it, i've hucked it off, over and through shit.  You're psyching yourself out on that drop.  once you do it, you'll be like WOW that was easy.  dont think about it anymore and the next time you're there, just do it.


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 4, 2008)

Good to get out after not riding for about 10 days. Started out riding pretty good and about half way thru started to feel sick and worn out. Came home and uke: and now feel back to normal. I think it is from lack of cleaning my water bladder other then tossing it in the freezer after each ride. Just finished cleaning the Camelback using Miggs suggestion of using denture cleaner tablets, hopefully that does the trick.

Will post a gps track later when I go out to the car to get the Garmin.


----------



## Greg (Oct 4, 2008)

2knees said:


> dude, you know more about biking and have more skills then i ever will.  but if there is one thing i do know, its jumping things off of things.  if you can ride it, drive it, slide it or roll it, i've hucked it off, over and through shit.  You're psyching yourself out on that drop.  once you do it, you'll be like WOW that was easy.  dont think about it anymore and the next time you're there, just do it.



Never been all that comfortable in the air. I'm the same way on skis. But you're right; most of the things I've been hesitant on and eventually tried have seemed easier than I thought they would be. I rolled up on that drop 2 or 3 times and just looked at it for too long. I'm fine with it though; I'll get it on another day.

I made it though the mud and up the climb right after it though. I also cleared the Tunxis rock garden fully today for the first time. Also took that boulder to ramp on the first try. I failed on both hills at the start of the ride though. Can't clear it all, I guess...


----------



## gorgonzola (Oct 4, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> I think it is from lack of cleaning my water bladder other then tossing it in the freezer after each ride. .



huh? your supposed to clean those things?


----------



## 2knees (Oct 4, 2008)

Greg said:


> I made it though the mud and up the climb right after it though. I also cleared the Tunxis rock garden fully today for the first time. Also took that boulder to ramp on the first try. I failed on both hills at the start of the ride though. Can't clear it all, I guess...



how you and rueler can make that climb is beyond my comprehension.  its unreal.  and the rock garden stuff is just nasty.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 5, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Just finished cleaning the Camelback using Miggs suggestion of using denture cleaner tablets, hopefully that does the trick.



Just make sure the cleaning tablets aren't mint flavored.  I got some to clean mine one time and they were minty, even though it wasn't listed as such on the packaging...   I think it tasted worse after I cleaned it...


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 5, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Just make sure the cleaning tablets aren't mint flavored.  I got some to clean mine one time and they were minty, even though it wasn't listed as such on the packaging...   I think it tasted worse after I cleaned it...



I might be in trouble, they did smell minty.


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 5, 2008)

I was able to clear the first hill again at the beginning of the ride, but not the second. Also rode right over that rock wall that I always walked over(the one we found on our first trip in Stone that leads down the hill to the techy section).


----------



## Greg (Oct 5, 2008)

I usually do the freezing thing immediately after each ride, and I'll actually wash it with antibacterial dish soap every few weeks or so.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 5, 2008)

I freeze mine immediately after the ride, and I haven't washed one all season.  I've also had good luck with just sticking them in the fridge, but they need to be cleaned slightly more often.  The fridge method is better for the winter, you don't want to start off skiing with a frozen chunk on your back.


----------



## Greg (Oct 5, 2008)

2knees said:


> how you and rueler can make that climb is beyond my comprehension.  its unreal.  and the rock garden stuff is just nasty.



The techy stuff like that is what I live for. There are countless little stretches, some as short as 20 feet which are on a mental list of things to clear. Powering through that stuff is a great feeling, and when you tie many of them together on a single ride, it's the best. That's what rueler meant the other day about home court advantage. When you ride routes as much as we have at Nass, you already know what's coming up and when do downshift, or adjust your breathing to take in extra air in anticipation of an upcoming climb or whatnot. Like bump skiing, MTB is as much mental as it is physical.

Small stunts like those ramp rollers are fun too. I just do better with wheels on the ground. I'm getting more brazen with the drops, but I'm inching up slowly unlike you that has no problem dropping a 3+ footer on your first day on an MTB. :lol:


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 5, 2008)

Crank Fire gps
http://www.crankfire.com/trails/data.php?dataid=494


----------



## rueler (Oct 5, 2008)

here's a techy challenge for you...I haven't worked the courage up for it yet...it's going to be one of those things where if the first stunt feels good I'll just do the rest!! 

I want to link a tough roller into my normal line on the ladder roller trail...As you roll down the approach to the stunts your first challenge is the steep boulder to ladder on the back side....here's the new part that I haven't tried yet...As soon as you exit the ramp, make a left towards an off camber rock roller (very steep and your line has to be solid)....as you approach the roller you need to make an aggresive right hand turn/move onto it....it'll roll you perfectly back onto the existing trail and down to the last stunt...the rock that has an entry and exit ladder bridge. 

I saw adrock from Crankfire pull it off seamlessly last week. It's definitely doable. 

Do you guys know the steep roller I'm talking about?? It's on the rider's left of the trail RIGHT after that first rock to ladder thingy.


----------



## Greg (Oct 5, 2008)

rueler said:


> Do you guys know the steep roller I'm talking about?? It's on the rider's left of the trail RIGHT after that first rock to ladder thingy.



Yes! Looked at it yesterday. The trail right after that first boulder sorta waivers around, but I always notice that big roller. Might have to try to session that a few times, then link the three together. I cleared the first one and the last one smoothly yesterday.


----------



## rueler (Oct 5, 2008)

Greg said:


> Yes! Looked at it yesterday. The trail right after that first boulder sorta waivers around, but I always notice that big roller. Might have to try to session that a few times, then link the three together. I cleared the first one and the last one smoothly yesterday.



nice!!


----------

